# Color of this doe?



## BoringGoat (Jul 27, 2011)

Okay, I know it's obvious I'm a newbie and sorry for all of the questions! 

I am stumped on this girl's color. She's not quite a caramel. She has no stripe down her back and no stripes on her face. She's also not quite white. I saw someone else call a similar looking color "white gold" but am not sure ... the photos make her look white, but it's actually more of a pearl color or an offwhite. She has very faint tan markings where her horns would be. Also, as you can see, slight black markings along the backs of her legs and in front of her udder.

Is she a poor excuse for a caramel? Or is she a light tan with shadow markings?


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

What breed is she?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is she a purebred or a mix breed?


----------



## BoringGoat (Jul 27, 2011)

I honestly don't know! She is a grade. The breeder had Pygmies and Nigerians. She claimed they were all Pygmies, but I know many of them were Nigis and she just didn't realize it. Colors were all over the place and many had blue eyes. 

My best guess was a Nigerian x Pygmy? She has a longer neck and slightly longer body than most of the purebred Pygmies I have seen. She is naturally polled, too. Then again, I am new to all of this, so my guess probably doesn't mean much LOL.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Are you sure she is polled or was she disbudded? If she is polled then she is likely more Nigerian than Pygmy :thumb: 

Her coloring is almost that of a light caramel Pygmy except she's missing some of her dorsel stripes. She also seems a bit more dairy and not as short, stocky, and wide as a Pygmy should be but I'm pretty sure she's an ND/Pygmy cross. :thumb:


----------



## BoringGoat (Jul 27, 2011)

RowdyKidz said:


> Are you sure she is polled or was she disbudded? If she is polled then she is likely more Nigerian than Pygmy :thumb:


Positive! This breeder refused to disbud any kids. This was one of her breedings. In fact, that's why I bought her. We wanted a few does to add to the group that were polled. This girl and her sister, who looks even more dairy, are both polled.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she probably has some sort of while overlay covering her caramel markings - but I really dont know for sure since you said she really isnt white


----------



## BoringGoat (Jul 27, 2011)

I can't quite describe the color. Probably the closest is off white, but a slight _VERY slight_ tan hue.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I consider it like a cream


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Maybe a cream with black points? That's my best guess.


----------



## BoringGoat (Jul 27, 2011)

StaceyRoop said:


> I consider it like a cream


That's it! I just looked up the cream color and that is very accurate, only she has the additonal markings.

At least I don't have to keep calling her "off white" :leap:


----------



## BoringGoat (Jul 27, 2011)

Cream is a dilution, isn't it?


----------



## BoringGoat (Jul 27, 2011)

Could she be a light sable?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Shes got the markings for a carmel, just lacks the dorsal stripe. So maybe she is a Cream Carmel? And I don't think cream is a dilution, but then again, I'm not totally sure.

BTW I loooove your fence!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

. . . . completely off topic, but she looks like a Mime in the second picture . . .  maybe you could put Mime as her color?    :laugh:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

If she really is a pygmy, then she is a light caramel.


----------

